# Wireless net connection with best download speed in unlimited plan.



## confused stupid (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi all. I need a wireless internet connection to use in my computer and sometimes in laptop. I need the best download speed all time, unlike MTS which decreases the speed after reaching some "total downloaded" point. I saw Photon +, but its has also 10 GB limit, after which download speeds drop; and its same with reliance net connect. Please suggest a great internet connection, with either a greater limit or more better speed.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 21, 2011)

confused stupid said:


> Hi all. I need a wireless internet connection to use in my computer and sometimes in laptop. I need the best download speed all time,* unlike MTS which decreases the speed after reaching some "total downloaded" point*. I saw Photon +, but its has also 10 GB limit, after which download speeds drop; and its same with reliance net connect. Please suggest a great internet connection, with either a greater limit or more better speed.



Do you get promised speed before that limit? Never happened with me... MTS's speed never goes up from 1mbps.


----------



## confused stupid (Jul 22, 2011)

Nipun said:


> Do you get promised speed before that limit? Never happened with me... MTS's speed never goes up from 1mbps.



In about one week from purchase,I once got 1.5mbps... Now in very rare case, I get 1mbps and thats why I want to change it... I hate MTS!


----------



## RBX (Jul 22, 2011)

MTS in my area used to virtually die after 7 PM and wouldn't work until late morning. I once threw my data card at wall.


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, my friend has MTS connection which gives him 1.5mbps regularly, but at evening time, its slow & recently its cap limit also changed from 2.5GB to 5GB by company (suddenly, without notice, without subscription).


----------



## confused stupid (Jul 25, 2011)

But this is no "MTS is very bad ISP" thread- please suggest me a connection


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 25, 2011)

BSNL EVDO 
INR 750 unlimited ..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

@confused stupid: I have used Tata Photon+...
speed is good.but they dont have unlimited plan.& 
overall plan is very costly..rs1250 for 10GB.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 25, 2011)

eagle_y2j said:


> BSNL EVDO
> INR 750 unlimited ..


BSNL has wireless internet also? WOW! I didn't knew that..... How is its speed?


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 25, 2011)

Nipun said:


> BSNL has wireless internet also? WOW! I didn't knew that..... How is its speed?



Unlimited Wireless internet plans 
Wimax - 512Kbps
EVDO- 2 Mbps


----------



## Nipun (Jul 25, 2011)

eagle_y2j said:


> Unlimited Wireless internet plans
> Wimax - 512Kbps
> EVDO- 2 Mbps


Do you really get these speeds? Or you get those occasionally(like on my mts )?

Sorry, but I am asking this as I dont believe this(I never trust bsnl ), hope OP doesn't mind


----------



## confused stupid (Jul 25, 2011)

eagle_y2j said:


> BSNL EVDO
> INR 750 unlimited ..


@NIpun: I dont mind 
Nice. Looks good.
Is it reliable? Do I need to have a BSNL landline/mobile for it?
And it has no "speed-limit"(like speed will be reduced after certain usage)? :s


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 25, 2011)

confused stupid said:


> @NIpun: I dont mind
> Nice. Looks good.
> Is it reliable? Do I need to have a BSNL landline/mobile for it?
> And it has no "speed-limit"(like speed will be reduced after certain usage)? :s



No land line needed ,fresh connection will be issued and no speed limit as it is purely unlimited  .


			
				Nipun said:
			
		

> Do you really get these speeds? Or you get those occasionally(like on my mts )?
> 
> Sorry, but I am asking this as I dont believe this(I never trust bsnl ), hope OP doesn't mind


It totally depends over area where u wish to use da services..


----------



## ajooba215 (Jul 25, 2011)

can sm1 tell me the speed he/she is getting with bsnl evdo?


----------



## confused stupid (Jul 29, 2011)

I dont think that EVDO is available in Delhi. I read on many sites that BSNL doesn't provides service in delhi, and even BSNL's own website says that there are no services in Mumbai and Delhi.


----------

